# Mainboard startet nicht



## tha_Exorcist66 (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Liebe User,
ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Mainboard.
Das ganze System startet nicht. Die Grüne Led auf dem Mainboard leuchtet zwar,
aber wenn ich auf Power on drücke macht die Kiste keinen muckser 
Nicht einmal der Prozessor-Lüfter springt an auch nicht der Netzteil-Lüfter.
Hänge ich ein anderes Mainboard dran funktioniert alles.
Jetzt ist die Frage ist das Mainboard hin oder der Prozessor ?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe im Voraus und ein frohes Fest....


----------



## berndf78 (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Kann mehrere Ursachen haben! Eventuell falsch Angesteckt! Bios unterstützt Prozessor nicht, Board unterstützt speicher nicht!

1. Kontrolliere ob alle Stecker richtig angeschlossen sind!

2. Schau mal bei deinem Hersteller nach ob dein Board den Prozessor unterstützt.

3. Schau ob der Speicher unterstützt wird!

4. Verwende mal nen anderen Prozessor/Speicher.

5. E-Mail an Herstellersupport mit Systemkonfiguration und Problembeschreibung!


mfg

Bernd F


----------

